# Indian? Harley? Motorbike ID needed



## mongeese (Nov 26, 2015)

This bike has no badge and has been painted over. The holes on headtube extend slightly further than he middle of headtube and the badge holes would be on the side of the badge.


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 26, 2015)

Elgin?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 26, 2015)

*The CABEr who is familiar with the ''tells'' within
the yellow boxes ... will be able to I.D. your motorbike.*



......... patric


----------



## tommydale1950 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ring Looks Like Sears Chief..Tom


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 26, 2015)

I second the Elgin ID. snowflake Fauber ring was used by Elgin (teens,20s)........possibly others...........yes more pics would be much appreciated.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 26, 2015)

Weird to see the truss rods with no extension on the fork to them. For a motorbike that seems odd. maybe different fork? maybe hacked off.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks so far everyone. Let me know any pictures you wish as to help ID. Also I noted the rear dropout was factory filed down on the outside buy not on the inside. The head tube original paint is white in that area and there is remnants of green paint throughtout frame.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 26, 2015)

Maybe Wards Hawthorne Flyer? That ring is seen on those as well. I think the fork had a plate under it that extended to the truss rods, also a Hawthorne type fork. The pinch in the back stays....hm.....? Thats my guess. good luck with that one.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 26, 2015)

Goldenindian said:


> Maybe Wards Hawthorne Flyer? That ring is seen on those as well. I think the fork had a plate under it that extended to the truss rods, also a Hawthorne type fork. The pinch in the back stays....hm.....? Thats my guess. good luck with that one.




There has been no truss rod arms cut off from the fork. Actually the truss rods are pretty straight with no bend to them. This is an interesting bird.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 26, 2015)

*Fork?*

This is a pic i found on the cabe. this is what i meant by metal plate. This bicycle has the same ring as well. When doing research i noticed that fork and ring together on a lot of 30s balloner Hawthornes. Maybe yours is from that era right before the switch. I don't guessing, but look up 30s hawthorne bicycles. Thanks to howevers' pic i used.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't know. I think i may be going down the wrong road...? anyone else?


----------



## mongeese (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2015)

My vote is hawthorn too.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 27, 2015)

Well thanks redline1968 for making my feel less crazy......i guess hahah. That pinch in the rear stays is still making me think mead frame or something with Hawthorne fork and crank. Is it a Frankenbike?? I am having trouble lining up all the attributes of this machine. Jury is still out. I went from Elgin to, ballooned Hawthorne, to mead frame. My head is spinning.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 28, 2015)

It could possibly be Excellsior ---h.p. Snyder Mich City, Ind mad for Montgomery Wards. HAWTHORNE.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 30, 2015)

The first thing I thought before reading any posts was hawthorne. I see some people agree with that.


----------

